# DAEMONESS Cimmerian Custom 7: In production (The Prog Machine!)



## Roo

Recently I submitted my designs and have ordered my custom from Daemoness Guitars. Dylan is my local Luthier and I can honestly say he is a true master. Some of the finest metal guitars at a really great price. If you don't know his work visit: Daemoness Guitars - Lutherie Infernus

Dylan is capable artistically of some awesome stuff and some truly uncompromising work. (See below: First two pics of the Cimmerian type)

So what I have ordered is:

Body: A Cimmerian Shape 7 string
Swamp Ash back with Quilt Maple top 
Finished in Thru blue (hopefully showing the quilt top in the manner similar to that of the third picture)
With additional contouring

Bridge: Hipshot .175 bridge in Chrome with Graphtech Ghost Acoustiphonic Piezo enhanced String Saver saddles (for some crispy acoustics)

Pickups: Neophysix Q-Tuners - Super High Z Bridge, High Z Neck
(Q-tuners: World's first neodymium guitar and bass pickups.) with 1 meg pots one of which will be push/pull to phase out. Also the Pot knobs are Q-Parts Abalone topped like so but with a cosmic black chrome finish (http://qparts.com/images/knob_dm_shll_ntrlabln_big.jpg)

Neck: 3 piece Maple Satin finish with white bound Ebony fretboard.
There will be no fret markers on the face of the fretboard, only on the binding. At the 12 fret however I am currently designing an abalone water ripple motif to go with the liquid blue quilt similar to the pic below. Dylan is awesome at graphics and inlay work as can be seen with the skull.
The Neck will be a thicker D shape than the usual shred metal neck, I really don't like Wizard style necks at all, I have big hands and I want something to really hold on to while playing.

Headstock: The face will match the body finish. The Nut will be an Earvana intonation compensating nut. The Tuners will be custom black matte finished Sperzel Trim-lok tuners.

As you've probably guessed its got a sort of water theme to it, hence why I want the full sound of the Q-tuners in there for a more flowing sound (I play a lot of minimalism so tone is everything!). I've played Maverick guitars for years, which are awesome guitars, but this will be a big step up.



On a sidenote...a rather awesome sidenote actually. I think a couple of days after I came in and ordered this, another chap came in and ordered his own seven string of frighteningly similar specs. They are being built together, from a lot of the same wood, same Cimmerian shape, same quilt top, same hardware in a lot of cases and with a reverse headstock too. They will be finished and hung together as well. I will let the owner of it present the epic details of his axe, but it pleases me greatly to know that of all people, NOLLY will own my guitar's sister!

Anyway, hope you dig my ideas. Any tips or suggestions you have for me let me know. Its still being built as we speak so there is a little time for adjustment!


----------



## Roo

Hot damn! Literally just this minute got a call from Dyl saying that he already has a really nice bit of Spalt Maple cut into a Cimmerian shape which he'll use for no extra cost. So instead of a Swamp Ash body he'll give me a highly figured really nice chunk of Spalt Maple. 

Funk yeah!


----------



## adaman

That Prs inspired one Looks amazing!


----------



## GeoMantic

That sounds fucking awesome.

With the exception of the inlay, that sounds exactly like what I've always wanted my custom guitar to be like. I love the water ripple inlay idea, Dylan does amazing work.

You are now required for a NGD with lots of porn for us SS.org members.


----------



## Roo

I'm trying to work out what NGD means. New Guitar Development? Nude Girls Drive-thru? Non Gross Domestic?

Who even knows....not me thats for sure.

However, I'm going over there in a couple of hours to see the wood and talk design so I'll get some pictures and the like. Guitar Porn Ahoy!


----------



## ralphy1976

New Guitar Day...what happens when you receive your pride and you allow us to marvel, pwwweeezzz!!!


----------



## PeteyG

Roo said:


> I'm trying to work out what NGD means. New Guitar Development? Nude Girls Drive-thru? Non Gross Domestic?
> 
> Who even knows....not me thats for sure.
> 
> However, I'm going over there in a couple of hours to see the wood and talk design so I'll get some pictures and the like. Guitar Porn Ahoy!



New Guitar Day, it's just what people put on the title of a thread when they get a new guitar, and then fill the thread with a zillion pictures!

Sounds awesome man, I'm interested to see the spalted Cimmerian, looking forward to seeing some pics, or even seeing it in person when I pick up my guitar later this week hopefully!


----------



## Roo

NGD will probably be the Apogee of my life thus far. And there will be plenty pics. hopefully I can get some pics f it hanging with Nolly's too.

@PeteyG If you go in and ask to see Andrew's guitar (I'm never an Andy, so Roo obviously is derived from Andrew) so far I'm sure Dyl would be happy to oblige.


----------



## ShadyDavey

That is going to be sick - I'm actually considering using Dylan for my next 7 string so I shall be very interested to see how it all turns out


----------



## McCap

Hi,

nice guitar. (I must say I also dig his altean shape....different in a cool way!)
I also think trans blue is one of the best colors for quilted tops 



> Any tips or suggestions you have for me let me know.


I know I'm probalby getting on everybody's nerves, but...
... as you are getting Q-Tuners I would definitely add a possibility to add a cap in parallel to the pu (for example with a push pull pot...). 
(watch first video for explanation: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-and-general-tech/110795-q-tuner-demos.html)
This allows you to pull the high resonance frequency of the Qs down. So you'll have the best of both worlds: Q's world and a more standard PU world.
If you have questions about this feel free to ask 

Will you just be getting a volume pot no other switches?
Cheers 
Stephan


----------



## Draconkreuz

adaman said:


> That Prs inspired one Looks amazing!



That is a PRS


----------



## Roo

@ShadyDavey - He really is great, I think what is best about him is that he is a hugely capable graphic artist as well, so if you design something that will suck, he'll be honest with you about it, and if you have a vague idea he'll expand it out into a really vast canvas. Most of all he really knows what he is doing, he is realistic and he is confident about his work which he sells at the best price. Where abouts are you from out of interest?

McCap - Awesome, you sir are the reason I'm adding the phase switch on it as I watched your videos a while back. Pleasure to make aquaintence with you!

So how do I go about adding the "caps" what would you suggest? Sounds like a good plan

Cheers guys!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

not bad.
i like what you got goin.

the dude is talented, seems like he makes great stuff, and he's a great artist
but people that have hardons for satanism are real tools


----------



## McCap

Hey Roo,
Thanks 

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Roo

@Shadowfactory - Yeah it gets bandied around with metal far too much and more often than not ends up being adopted by fresh faced "progressive individual" teens looking to adopt a trendy controversial religion that doesn't involve jesus or any personal sacriface and allows them to accessorize their lives accordingly. Its like joining a religion because it goes with your furniture! Luckily Dylan's interest is in all the medieval aspects of christianity and the controversy surround it. He's really clued up on it as well, he leant me a book on stuff like alchemy/astrology/spiritualism of the medieval period, really interesting.


----------



## Roo

Dylan got wood today...

lovely bit of figured spalt maple and a really beautiful bit of top as well. Dyl is going to do some photographing soon and will send them along to me so watch this space for tasty wood based porns


----------



## -Nolly-

I saw the spalt maple body the other day, looks great!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Roo said:


> @ShadyDavey - Where abouts are you from out of interest?



Peterborough - it's flat, wet and full of chavs


----------



## Dionysian

damn, subscribed to this thread. can't help it!

MUST .. SEE .. PR0NZ!!!!


----------



## GeoMantic

If you don't mind me asking, about what price range could I expect if I were to order something similar? I was looking at Daemoness a month or so ago, but considering how it is a luthier guitar, I was thinking that it would set me back a bit.

Did you get an estimated built time?


----------



## Roo

Yeah, I can't wait till its finished, he brushed some water on it and the maple top he's got me and they are just gorgeous. I really want to get some pictures soon but must be patient.

Ask away! Build time is about 4-6 months as Daemoness is a small company at the moment and he's really busy all the time! But only because he's working off the remaining setups and suchlike he's doing, he's going to put more emphasis on building customs from now on though. Price wise: The Antichrist V was I think £1700, he has said that the cost of mine will be under £2000 which is freaking amazing (considering how much a PRS goes for with even half the specs of one of Dylans instruments) that being said I sourced the pickups, piezo bridge and some other stuff. I'll let you know what I pay for it when I do


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, just to expand, Dylan's base price is £1500. He has an online quote form on his website, might be worth checking out if you're interested.


----------



## Roo

Not that I want to be egotistical or arrogant, but am rather proud of how this is coming together, especially how the design specs just sort of fell into my hands (well, after significant financial contribution, but charity work pays okay for the brutally hard work that it is) so I was wondering, how does the GOTM work? Can one submit one's results somewhere?


----------



## -Nolly-

Haha, someone else has to nominate it. If you draw attention to it I'm sure it will get nominated.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Considering the work of the man in question, it shouldn't take you more than a NGD thread when you get it for it to be nominated.


----------



## Roo

Updatage time! WOOD BASED PRONZ AS PROMISED!!

Just went by Dyl's to check progress and drop off the piezos. I must say the work is looking really really nice at the moment, on both mine and Nolly's (Also noted Petey's Ibby RGA 8, awesome bareknuckles!) the tops are looking really fine. I have to say the Spalt Maple body is beautiful, really nice deep flame figuring, and the Maple cap is so stunning! First off Nolly has finally got a post for his custom which is fantastic. Follow this link and check out the awesome that is:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-y-goodness-within-many-pics.html#post1903023 

Secondly, I borrowed some of the pictures off Nolly's thread just to show the build process, obviously at this stage you'll notice that they're very much the same but Nolly's is made of Koa with quilt maple top and mine of Spalt Maple with Quilt Maple top. There is actually one picture with my body in the background. A lot of the woods used are being used in mine as well (notably some neck bits and the excess on Nolly's cap is being used to cap my headstock) So without further ado: 

Next to the coffee mug is the Spalt Maple Body I&#8217;m having







Here we have Nolly&#8217;s Body and Cap






The Maple Cap (again this is Nolly's but they&#8217;re both quite stunning!)






The Luthier at work






Powered by Megadeth






So yeah, hope you&#8217;ll forgive the mindless plagiarisms of Nolly&#8217;s pics but when it starts looking like a different guitar I&#8217;ll post some other pics!

Also recently decided on a Stellartone ToneStyler for 16 point tone selection. Many thanks for McCap for inspiring me to do that (I&#8217;d build my own but just haven&#8217;t the time with work at the moment, plus Tom Waghorn (the other Luthier working with Dylan and notably of Waghorn guitars) highly recommended them


----------



## -Nolly-

Oh dude, this is definitely mine, I took that picture myself! It's just the top one that's yours


----------



## Roo

Fixed that sucka!


----------



## Syrinx

-Nolly- said:


> Oh dude, this is definitely mine, I took that picture myself! It's just the top one that's yours


Looks like a bit of a skull in the middle. Would be awesome if he could keep that intact


----------



## -Nolly-

Not sure if people saw, but a few pics of Roo's axe turned up in my thread:


























(Roo's is on the right)


----------



## -Nolly-

Syrinx said:


> Looks like a bit of a skull in the middle. Would be awesome if he could keep that intact



Yeah, it's got a definite face to it, I think that bit will be visible between the pickups


----------



## Roo

They are such lovely sisters!

I really need to get in there and see them for myself, try and get some pics of the figuring of the maples.

Beautiful, cheers Adam


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The only word I saw in the OP was 'Sister'


----------



## Roo

Just wandered in there to see the progress and Dyl's take on my design has been routed, looks way better than what I had designed. Thats the reason I'm so happy with Dylan's work! Check this out!








AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fred

That looks like it's going to turn out fantastically, and I'm not normally one for decorative inlays!


----------



## Roo

Yeah he's done such a fine job on it, literally everything that has happened throughout the build process could not have happened any better. So very pleased, especially to think this is setting me back less than 2 grand


----------



## Roo

Dyl sent me some photage of the progress on the 12th fret inlay process. Including a little bit of filling it with delicious pearl!


Sponsored by Imperial Leather. The Talcum powder you can do MANLY things with!










Dremel Tooling










Some very early stages of pearl filling





Gonna be a beast


----------



## snuif09

your inlay work is amazing =0


----------



## leandroab

-Nolly- said:


> Oh dude, this is definitely mine, I took that picture myself! It's just the top one that's yours



MINDFUCK!

|
|
|
|
|
\ /





























Also reminds me of this:


----------



## lobee

^Oh sweet christ it's jymellis!


----------



## AthenaInlay

It's Darth Vader, fer sure.

...Athena


----------



## Roo

Haha, mate I wish my Inlay work was that good. But that is actually Dylan Humphries of Daemoness guitars building my design guitar. Damn he is good.

As for the pic, someone mention it had a sort of skull thing going on, but I never noticed it before. Awesome!


----------



## wannabguitarist

That inlay is amazing


----------



## -Nolly-

Snapped a pic of the inlay while I was in the shop today, it came out incredibly!


----------



## Skyblue

fucking beautiful.


----------



## Hollowway

Oh my God, that is hands down the coolest inlay I have ever seen!


----------



## technomancer

that is some fantastic inlay work


----------



## drmosh

-Nolly- said:


> Snapped a pic of the inlay while I was in the shop today, it came out incredibly!



that is so beautiful. I'm not generally a fan of inlays, but I would go for that in a heartbeat


----------



## Roo

Thank you, thank you, I spent the best part of a year designing this guitar and took some time to consider who I wanted to make it, originally I was looking to track down Mark James from Maverick as I've played them for years, but not only is Dylan a guy that can build a proper professional guitar but he's also a really spot on artist, he'll say if he thinks it's a bad idea, so when I told him about this design and he was up for it I just went ahead with it. 

I gave him some of my sketches for the inlay and he knew what I was wanting, so he pretty much just went out and did it, just a lot better! Totally blew my mind when I went in yesterday.

Here's another pic from a different angle






I strongly advise you to get into the Daemoness/Waghorn workshop and see for yourselves what Dylan can do


----------



## yacker

Dude, that's fuckin phenomenal. I didn't even notice the beyond tiny bubble at the very top at first...that's just hard to even fathom having that precision.


----------



## -Nolly-

-Edit-


----------



## Roo

Thanks very much guys, can't wait to see it all finished and get to know the guitar and all its idiosyncrasies! 

Here are some more pics fresh from Dylan this morning, I think Adam will have them up on his thread as well as more people seem to be visiting his thread more and seeing them there. 






A slightly more high definition image in better light of the inlay...again






And of course, the sister.






As I say there are lots of pics on Adam's (Nolly) thread with more build story on there as well, so anyone that hasn't I really strongly suggest you check it out!


----------



## Apophis

awesome project, inlay looks fantastic  awesome idea


----------



## ShadyDavey

-Nolly- said:


> Snapped a pic of the inlay while I was in the shop today, it came out incredibly!



I'm another dude who''s not generally a fan of large decorative inalys but damn....that's up there with the best I've seen when it comes to combining the artistic with the practical - very, very tasty


----------



## Roo

Thanks I really appreciate the compliments guys


----------



## dutchguts

Its so sweet! Cant wait to see it finished! Im jealous


----------



## -Nolly-

Some pics of Roo's guitar:

Check the flame figure on the spalted maple body!:






Then a couple with mine, Roo's is in the foreground:


----------



## Freestyler8

These things just look better and better. Can't wait to see the end result. Dylan is definitely getting my work if I go custom.


----------



## Roo

Holy shit I only just saw these. Beautiful!


----------



## TheWreck

Quilted Maple + Water Drop Inlay = Pure.......i don't know what pure..of what! But this is TOTAL RAPE!!


----------



## Roo

I don't entirely know if thats a compliment, is it?


----------



## Roo

I mean it seems like a compliment until it says "TOTAL RAPE"

Help me out here


----------



## signalgrey

love that inlay


----------



## TheWreck

Roo said:


> I mean it seems like a compliment until it says "TOTAL RAPE"
> 
> Help me out here


 
Sorry for the misunderstanding, and yes it's a compliment, your guitar is going to be an awesome piece of work!!


----------



## Roo

Haha, no worries chap. Thanks its going to beast muchly! Plus I'm going to buy Nolly's G system for my powerball. Sounds a plenty sire!


----------



## Roo

Okay, so lots of new pics today. My internets have been buggered so lots to show.

Adam and I holding our respective Axes












Darker photo to try and show the wood figuring






Love the figuring here





















Mostly to show the Quilt Cap and the Spalt body. Now its going to be mostly wiring up all the things I've bought. Graphtech Ghost system with push pull mid-dark, Tonestyler, Push Pull series parallel switching and Q tuners. Fun activities for Dylan!


----------



## Prydogga

My god, it's only hitting now how great that inlay is, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Roo

My sentiments exactly, it just keeps getting better


----------



## McCap

Great woods and I really like the drop!
I'll have a custom built soon and it'll also have the graphtech stuff, so I would be curious as too how it works/sounds. 
Cheers
Vidi


----------



## Roo

Alright chap how's it going?

Well it seems all pretty complicated and a lot of the time its way over my head. But apparently the ghost saddles have Piezo crystals installed just under the string so when processed by the board (which sort of fine tunes out the undesirable frequencies and enhances the natural harmonic quality of the wood of the guitar) it comes out with a really nice crisp acoustic sound that can be set to bright or dark acoustic tones.

Don't quote me on this, this is just what i gathered from talking to a dealer. But it sounds somewhere close! In fact you probably know all about it so hopefully I've not come across as a total idiot!

There is a dealer on eBay who sells the graphtech gear (6 and 7 saddle sets and the basic and advanced kits etc) for a really really great price, saved me a lot of money when i ordered mine. This is the guy here 

eBay My World - wl1990

Super cheap and helpful.

Anyways, hope you're well
Take it easy


----------



## McCap

Doing fine, thanks.

Thanks for the link, looks interesting!!

Be sure to let us know how your axe sounds once you have it!!
(When will you get it?)


----------



## paintkilz

that rear stomach carve is sick. love how it tapers out and rotates INTO the front arm bevels...



wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy baller.


----------



## gordomenz

MORE PICTORS!!!!!!!!!!

This guy Dylan is inspiring me to want to build guitars. And buy one of his customs!!!!


----------



## drmosh

paintkilz said:


> that rear stomach carve is sick. love how it tapers out and rotates INTO the front arm bevels...



yeah, that is pure awesome



gordomenz said:


> MORE PICTORS!!!!!!!!!!



less kitty speak please, we're not 10 year old girls here


----------



## daemon barbeque

I am a big fan of those guitars, not because they look good, but how the luthier works and enjoys his work. Great guitar man! Hope you enjoy every minute you touch it, you lok at it or think of it


----------



## Roo

It should be done by about June or so, thats the predicted time. Am still waiting on the Sperzels and Hipshot stuff yet but they should arrive soon and in perfect time to get them fitted.

Once I get it sorted I'll try and get some decent clips sorted out. However my ENGL is down in Wiltshire at the moment so I may have to resort to using a dictaphone to record using my practice rig (Micro cube hooked up with a GT8) which will do it no justice. 

When I've got the chance to however I've just bought Nolly's G System s I'll configure some meaty tones for the Powerball/G System and record them as best I can.

Incidentally I think Dylan is going to use the contouring he's done on Adam's and mine and offer it as a "contemporary carve" next to the "classic carve" which is pretty sweeet

Absolutely I am going to enjoy this. I spent a lot of time designing it over a good couple of years, its sort of the culmination of all my guitar desires. It appeals to all senses...well, I'll probably have to soak the strap in some fine musks for the smell sense. Dylan really makes no compromise when it comes to this stuff, he is a true artist, the Jesus of Nazareth axe he has just sold is a testament to the sheer brilliance of his work. It looks and feels beyond words, way nicer than the sort of High end guitar I'd expect from PRS for a similar price.

The ripple was sort of a little nod to some of my old artwork from a couple of years back, was really into photorealism so drawing water was a big challenge, studying it and drawing it was extremely relaxing and it has pretty much inspired my creative process ever since. A lot of my compositions are very much inspired by being on the coast, travelling, the countryside where I live so that sort of flowing vibe is pretty much summing up my whole compositional process, I hope it will come across that way as well. 

All I need now is to record it all properly! Anyways I'll stop bragging about myself!
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, that water drop inlay is freaking me out! I feel like I gotta take off my 3D glasses or something. Soooo cool with the design, depth, etc. Mesmerizing.


----------



## Roo

Couple of new pics for you all, just on the build story: Neck finishing and some interesting thoughts on Spalt Maple. Here's Roo with the news, over to you Roo

"Thanks Roo, well as you can see here Dylan has been fretting up and oil finishing the necks and the results are just lovely. Lovely shiny finish there."
















"Marvelous, that is of course Nolly's axe there but here we've had some interesting developments on the body would on my guitar, which of course our regular viewers will know is a fine piece of Spalt Maple. Now as you can see the sanding process has really brought out the character of the wood."






"And we're left with a result which when wet, and therefore when finished, looks like this."






"Now originally the plan was to have the entire guitar in thru-blue, but with a body wood so finely figured we've decided to go for a natural, satin finished body which will contrast with the high gloss blue on the top just beautifully."

Fantastic Roo, now have there been anymore developments on the much famed Ripple Inlay at all recently?

"Good question Roo, Yes there have, nothing drastic but the final finish is complete and I must say it looks just fab. Quite dandy indeed. As we can see here Dylan has just been finishing the fretwork, oiled the fretboard and sanded the binding down a treat."











"And here's the final result..."






"And there you have it Roo, some fine craftsmanship there indeed, we'll have more updates as work progresses now that the finish point is up ahead. Over to you in the Studio Roo."

Thanks Roo, well as you can see it has been a most eventful day here in Bristol but there is much yet to come. So from all of us here at Studio Roo, Roo and myself, a very pleasant day to you all, good afternoon.

Dundun dun dun dun dundundun STUDIO ROOOOO! With Roo in the afternoon. 7string.org's number 1 Bristol News channel. DUNDUNDUNDUN!!!!


----------



## 13point9

Amazing stuff Roo and the news report made my morning


----------



## Rusti

awesome man! 
How did you get those square cut in fret inlays (on nolly's guitar) and on the neck joint on the body?


----------



## Roo

Thanks, my ego is expanding!

Well I can't comment on that as Dylan is the Luthier. What precisely are you asking? I'm assuming he just dremmelled a square out before the binding went on, filled it with pearl cuts and then tidied up.


----------



## Rusti

Yeah i mean a router makes a circle while he made a 90° angle
Maybe he used the router also from the side of the fretboard.
Sorry im not very good at english


----------



## drmosh

Rusti said:


> Yeah i mean a router makes a circle while he made a 90° angle
> Maybe he used the router also from the side of the fretboard.
> Sorry im not very good at english



you just use a smaller drillbit


----------



## Rusti

drmosh said:


> you just use a smaller drillbit



The smallest bit i found is 0.8mm while that inlay to me it look like a perfect square, maybe im wrong


----------



## Roo

I'm not sure at all I'm afraid, I know very little of the routing process


----------



## drmosh

Rusti said:


> The smallest bit i found is 0.8mm while that inlay to me it look like a perfect square, maybe im wrong



I don't know enough about it either I'm afraid. Some careful chisel work perhaps


----------



## technomancer

There is actually a pic in Nolly's thread showing him doing the cutouts... not sure which bit he's using. You could always use the smallest bit you can find and then square the corners with a small chisel.







Both of these Daemoness guitars are looking fantastic


----------



## scherzo1928

sooo, has anyone ever seen an inlay better than this one?


----------



## -Nolly-

scherzo1928 said:


> sooo, has anyone ever seen an inlay better than this one?



Hmm, it's certainly hard to beat!
I am also rather partial to this inlay, also done by Dylan:


----------



## scherzo1928

-Nolly- said:


> Hmm, it's certainly hard to beat!
> I am also rather partial to this inlay, also done by Dylan:


 
Yeh, i really like his skull inlays.
There is also stuff like:
http://www.prsguitars.com/news/2009/img/dragon2009.jpg
But i think i like the water drop better


----------



## Roo

scherzo1928 said:


> sooo, has anyone ever seen an inlay better than this one?



Why thank you. Got to work out how exactly I'm going to better or at least match it for the next custom I'll be asking for (In a few years time of course, thinking hollowbody Les-paul-but-contoured-awesomely flamed maple top in blue, designs are a long way off though)

Once the hipshot stuff makes its way over much progress can be made. The Quilt top in blue, natural satin back and the inlay together will all just tie in so well.


----------



## -Nolly-

Roo said:


> Why thank you. Got to work out how exactly I'm going to better or at least match it for the next custom I'll be asking for (In a few years time of course, thinking hollowbody Les-paul-but-contoured-awesomely flamed maple top in blue, designs are a long way off though)
> 
> Once the hipshot stuff makes its way over much progress can be made. The Quilt top in blue, natural satin back and the inlay together will all just tie in so well.



Hipshot stuff arrived this morning!


----------



## Roo

SWEEEEET


----------



## Rusti

Roo said:


> In a few years time of course, thinking hollowbody Les-paul-but-contoured-awesomely flamed maple top in blue, designs are a long way off though)



im soon going to build an hollowbody too


----------



## Roo

Hells yeah! Let me know when you do, I want to see the process!


----------



## Rusti

Roo said:


> Hells yeah! Let me know when you do, I want to see the process!



I'll start a thread in the next days


----------



## Roo

More pictures!

So Hipshot stuff arrived today, staining has begun. This is just the pre stained to highlight the lush quilting. I'd try and make some kind of quirky commentary again but the pictures speak for themselves as they are mind blowingly awesome!































The finished result will look closer to the deeper blues on the 3rd and 4th pictures

Dear lord I am excited


----------



## Roo

Oh and also the Sperzel Trim Loks arrived:


----------



## scherzo1928

Roo said:


> Why thank you. Got to work out how exactly I'm going to better or at least match it for the next custom I'll be asking for (In a few years time of course, thinking hollowbody Les-paul-but-contoured-awesomely flamed maple top in blue, designs are a long way off though)
> 
> Once the hipshot stuff makes its way over much progress can be made. The Quilt top in blue, natural satin back and the inlay together will all just tie in so well.


 
What about the Pickups? will they have covers? im not a big fan of that on 7s, but with that color on the body and that inlay, something like chrome could look awesome.


----------



## Roo

Well this is the one downside by going for Q tuners see, their cover options leave a much to be desired so they are going to be standard black with the 40 something pole pieces visible like so

Q-tuner.com Gallery - GL-6_black_Q-tuner
Q-tuner.com Gallery - Godfrey BL-6 Q-tuner

I hope they'll look okay, sort of the price to pay for absolute, uncompromisingly clear, rich and responsive glassy tone. If worse comes to worse I can get a cover made up (If i can get the exact measurements for all the pole pieces that is) to stick on the top of it, perhaps something in (faux) Abalone Blue or Green. Dunno. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fred

Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah. That stain is going to look so fucking good.


----------



## Customisbetter

DAYUM


----------



## ShadyDavey

Wow....just.....staggeringly beautiful  

Not sure about the Q-tuners as it stands...I suspect that flat black might be a little too much of a contrast but if you can get blue or green that would probably work.


----------



## Roo

Just been checking out the finish at Dyl's. Base stain is just stunning. The Qs should look fine in there. But if I suddenly decide I want to change them out it should be ok whereupon I'd grab some BKPs from Tim again.

Anyway, couple mo pics of the stain. Bear in mind (And i regularly have bears in my mind as they are the finest mind dwelling mammals to inhabit the earth) this is still just the base stain, there are more to come as it will be darker, but in a good way I assure you






















Hot piss


----------



## BlindingLight7

Looks like blue clouds


----------



## Bananalyze

That stain makes the quilt look like really nice abalone. But prettier.

He is doing a totally fantastic job on these guitars!


----------



## Roo

Yeah, he appears to be as excited as Adam and I are. I sincerely hope he is proud of his work and how much joy it is bringing us! 

Now I do have this one burning issue. Names. I'm not usually one to name my guitars but I sort of fancy naming this one as it is, you will agree, rather special. Not wanting to go heavily into the relevance to me of these concepts and ideas at all 

I don't want to be all like, -hair falling lazily across face- "Yeah I'm like totally INTO Hinduism right now, it just sort of like describes how I totally think and believe, like I was born Hindu and I just don't know it yet, my god its just so spiritual, I mean I'm so spiritual, I was on Wikipedia researching it and it was just like "Hello, wake up dude, you're Hindu! Its all ABOUT YOU" Wikipedia like totally christened me then and there....can you be christened into Hindu, I don't care. I just felt so alive you know, so I totally bought all this rad furniture because thats the sort of sacrifice I felt that it required of me. I don't know Christianity is so lame and popular, Hinduism is just like totally underground right now and its away from all the cool kids and posers. Also its totally alternative to what my parents believe, they're so blind like sheep, wait are sheep blind? Probably, well okay maybe they're like moles or something. Yeah so my parents are totally blind to my truth because they're like moles and I'm totally alternative and they just don't GET me anymore, but thats cool, I've transcended them and their Jesus. So yeah I'm totally naming this guitar my parents bought me for Christmas (which I can still celebrate because like fuck sacrifice and shit) Apam Napat, which was like the Hindu water god or something. I think the Hinduists would totally dig that, and then I'd be playing live with my band "Tears for you Shotgun Massacre" (We're totally deep, check our myspace, so underground) and all the Hinduisticals will be all like "DUUDE, PRAISE THAT SHIT HOT GUITAR MAN!" Then everyone would respect me and not be all bumming me out with their crit about my fringe (Hindutrons totally are down with Fringes aren't they?) I'm just so glad I discovered myself and learnt to stop being so selfless and start thinking about me for once because I used to be ALL about people who aren't me (they totally wish they were) I had to make so many bitchass sacrifices for Christianity man, who goes to church anymore? Its so mainstream. But hinduisticality is like "No sacrifices dude, its all about you, make more sacrifices to the temple of yourself!" (OH MY GOD I SO WRITING THAT DOWN IN MY PEOTRY BOOK THAT IS LIKE SCRIPTURE RIGHT THERE!) So are you still down with that Catholism stuff right now? (No man, Im totally into Satanism though, dont judge though its going to be HUGE in a couple of years, thats where the party is) Dude Raaad

So anyway, aside from the Douchefag monologues there I was thinking about names, just casual and not self-centred-white-person-spiritualism-because-religions-that-your-parents-arent-into-are-so-hot-right-now. Adam suggested Maya, because Mayy is the Arabic word for Water. Which could be pretty sweet, maybe I could have the Arabic script etched into the truss cover!

Or maybe I could have it as some sort of awesome Sea Monster (Leviathan, Kraken etc)






If you look in the finish there is totally a face underneath the bridge, perhaps some form of mer-man/mer-gent/mer-chap. That could so be Triton! Or maybe just Okeanos!

I like the idea of a Siren. Or maybe Tethys. But Siren more as that way there is less "Yeah I'm totally into Mythology and totally didn't fail Classics at school"

Maya? Siren? I don't know. Let me know your thoughts peoples


----------



## yacker

Holy shit dude.....

I think it looks like bubbles streaming to the surface.....in the tropics. My god.


----------



## Fred

Haha, can't believe I read that whole rant. Definitely don't call it Siren - the only circumstance in which I can picture that being a name is as a behind-closed-doors nickname for some kind of loud, irritating woman. If you were going for something like that, I'd go for Naiad.

Maya's decent; wouldn't go for the truss rod cover idea myself though, on the basis that it could just end up looking like one of this dickhead tattoos people get in Arabic or Asian scripts so that they can try and disguise how banal the meaning of the tattoo actually is.


----------



## Roo

I wasn't really thinking of calling it "Siren" more of one of the Sirens or something on that nature. Now you mention it I'd imagine Siren to be that sort of loud irritating woman, but with a considerable (hideously undesirable) booty, 2 inch acryllic nails and a group of friends only distinguishable by their names such as Larronda and Shanequa. Nice

Yeah the truss cover would be a lame little afterthought like that. I hate those tattoos!. Good call sir. Pretention avoided!


----------



## Fred

Ahhh, fair enough. Yeah, that could be pretty cool, or possibly go for Lorelei or something along those lines.

I don't know why I'm really participating in this, haha - I've never named a single one of my guitars, apart from my keyboard player deciding to christen one of my acoustics "Arbuthnot".


----------



## Roo

I don't really either, but I just dig the idea of Mayy (Maya) so was wondering about other ideas.


----------



## daemonessaxes

This is interesting. We have never discussed this before but I do actually name the DAEMONESS axes, sometimes I tell my customers, sometimes I do not. I don't want to be possessive of the naming of the guitars but I do think that as I built them, the name that I decide upon should by rights be the true name. the names usually come to me simply whilst I'm chiseling away, its not a brainstorming session or something equally contrived. Here are some of the names of DAEMONESS guitars from the past:
GYNOGASTER, HELL WHEEL, PRESENT FROM HADES (LORD BURIAL), BLACK BEAUTY, WHITE BEAUTY, CHROME ANGEL, ETERNAL PUNISHMENT, CHARON ULTIMATE DAEMONESS, ATLANTEAN BLADE, NACHTFRODST, SHRINE DESTROYER and IMPRISONING DEATH FLASH, etc..
I can't write in arabic on the guitars as they, and myself, have a northern european nihilist christian identity and it would be contradictive to transcribe the language of the east onto them.
But, ultimately, my guitars are 100% yours once they're paid for, and you can call them whatever you will, daub whatever you like on them and basically SHREDD. I'm not that bothered as long as I know they're getting played.


----------



## lobee

yacker said:


> I think it looks like bubbles streaming to the surface.....in the tropics. My god.



Yes, tiny bubbles. The universe has made it clear that this guitar should be named "Don Ho".


----------



## Roo

Or, perhaps with the Bubbles....Michael Buble

Yeah, Arabic script idea was but a brief flirtation of a thought. It would be silly much like a chinese lettering tattoo.

I am dying to know what GYNOGASTER is? Does it have some sort of reproduction bum end section? Also ULTIMATE DAEMONESS? What was that?

What kerrazy concept are you deciding upon for the names?

I swear if this rubbish amateur saxophonist lady doesn't shut the hell up with her "provocative" blues scale playing (all 5 notes she knows of it) I am going to go and kick her in the Vagina. Blammo


----------



## Dopey Trout

You could call the Daemoness the VAGBLASTER in honour of this


----------



## Bananalyze

Dopey Trout said:


> You could call the Daemoness the VAGBLASTER in honour of this




???

Why would you even say that.


----------



## 13point9

Bananalyze said:


> ???
> 
> Why would you even say that.



i believe its similar to hump-catting (POWERTHIRST)


----------



## Bananalyze

13point9 said:


> i believe its similar to hump-catting (POWERTHIRST)



Ah I see. I wish I hadn't googled "hump-catting" though.


----------



## Roo

BEAR BLASTING.....TOP SCORE!


----------



## Skyblue

Are you sure about the Mayy thing? I've learned a bit of arabic a few years ago in school and I can't seem to remember that... it is possible though, there are many forms of arabic (ish) 
Though, Ma'ym in water in Hebrew (pronounced kinda like mime)


----------



## Roo

CAN IT DOUCHE FAG! Powerthirst now comes in DOVES

Well Maya is a slang term for water apparently from Mayy. Lots of debate because lots of baby naming books say that Maya means "Princess" but I'd not be surprised if every girl's name in those books meant princess. I really don't know for certain, but I am about 70% there. Internets has lots of misleading sources.


----------



## jsousa

amazing.


----------



## Roo

Oh fine Gentlefolk

I AM SELLING MY Q TUNERS!

BKPs will make more sense. All is explained here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...black-covers-for-sale-with-loads-of-pics.html

There are lots of delicious pictures packed with hot pretension! Here is but a taster 

(All Images courtesy of HONEST ROO'S DISCOUNT PHOTOGRAPHY EMPORIUM)

















Tasty


----------



## jbcrazy

Dylan is a beast of a luthier...


----------



## CentaurPorn

I don't think I have ever seen a piece of quilt pop like that. Beautiful


----------



## Roo

*IMPORTANT CHANGES AND NOTICES*​
1.) I'm selling the 7 string Q tuners! GO HERE! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...t-interesting-pickups-you-will-ever-hear.html If not just to check it out then for a laugh as the previous version of the thread was SO CONTROVERSIAL it got deleted. Well it wasn't that controversial, but its a bit of fun.

Anyway yeah, with the Piezos going in there why exactly would i need the Qs for the piezo like harmonic richness? BKPs (Crawler and VHII) will take their place. Also that way I can easily change them out for other BKPs. The tonestyler will give me lots of sound options too which is sweet.

2.) The Spalt Maple body will now be natural finished. It is TOO BEAUTIFUL to cover

3.) The Heel of the neck has a sweet little thumb groove which Dylan has started doing. It'll look like this beeyotch here:






As modeled by Nollsworth






Sweet.

4.) No more Q tuners means coil tapping can be done! So no more phase-out switch. But coil tappery.


----------



## Roo

Also, note these:































Want to get some pics of the back, the figuring is monumental


----------



## Jeepers

Stunning
Id definately consider a daemoness when i get some money for my next guitar...


----------



## technomancer

Very cool. Looking forward to seeing these with the final stain applications / clear coat on them


----------



## Thrashmanzac

those guitars look like art


----------



## Roo

Well final colours and coats are happening soon. And hopefully during the irritatingly long waiting period whilst the coats settle I'll be at Beach break! Returning to a lovely axe!


----------



## jbcrazy

That picture of them side by side... that is just stunning work.

On a Side Note: Is Dylan really a fan of the Los Angeles/Oakland Raiders?


----------



## jsousa

need money.


----------



## technomancer

Roo said:


> Well final colours and coats are happening soon. And hopefully during the irritatingly long waiting period whilst the coats settle I'll be at Beach break! Returning to a lovely axe!



Beach vacation coming home to a kick ass new guitar? Can't hate that


----------



## White Cluster

jbcrazy said:


> That picture of them side by side... that is just stunning work.
> 
> On a Side Note: Is Dylan really a fan of the Los Angeles/Oakland Raiders?



Agreed on the gits.They're beautiful.

I was also thinking the same thing about the Raiders.They moved back to Oakland in 1995..That tank top is fucking vintage


----------



## eegor

Roo said:


> Anyway yeah, with the Piezos going in there why exactly would i need the Qs for the piezo like harmonic richness?


From my experience, Q-Tuners and piezos are not interchangeable. Mine don't sound similar at all to a piezo and I would never change them out for other pickups + a piezo. The sounds are really different.



Roo said:


> No more Q tuners means coil tapping can be done! So no more phase-out switch. But coil tappery.


 
Also, the Q-Tuners in my guitar are coil-tapped. They sound amazing.

Now that that's over with, I must say that your guitar is turning out to be stunning. That thumb groove on the heel is purely genius! I would've never thought of that. You really are lucky, my friend.


----------



## Roo

@eegor:

Don't tempt me back in! Its mildly heartbreaking to see them go!


----------



## TimSE

Dude i cant get over how awesome that inlay is! we totally need to meet up and have a jam sometime when its done. il bring my Bullet and meet with alex and make sick sick music!


----------



## technomancer

And here I was expecting more pics


----------



## Roo

YES TIM YES! JAMS FOR ALL!...also Tea

Pics are rather delayed, he's just finished bursting Adam's Mine will be happening shortly. and then...pics akimbo!


----------



## Roo

And now for some pictorial updates yo.



























As you can see plainly here, this is awesome


----------



## PeteyG

Looking mightily tasty and hot all at the same time, similar to some 750 scoville unit hot chili sauce that was shared on a boat.


----------



## -Nolly-

YES MATE


----------



## maliciousteve

At first I thought that finish didn't look like anything special. But these new pictures look amazing.


----------



## Roo

It does look great, problem is it looks so great that the two week curing process for the clearcoat is going to be agonizing, so three weeks from now and hopefully it'll be something like ready. Certainly ready for its first gig in Nottingham with Oceanus.


----------



## jsousa

yessssss

god, i hate the economy.


----------



## Customisbetter

Why is Dylan wearing a Raiders shirt? 

Also that top is AMAZING


----------



## technomancer

Looks fantastic 



maliciousteve said:


> At first I thought that finish didn't look like anything special. But these new pictures look amazing.



The initial dye/stain coats on figured wood never look like anything special 

PS - damn you guys for giving me quilt GAS


----------



## jsousa

Customisbetter said:


> Why is Dylan wearing a Raiders shirt?
> 
> Also that top is AMAZING


Raiders are cool


----------



## Xaios

While I think that looks way cool, I think it would look even better if the quilted maple had been whitewashed somehow. Then it would be flipping amazing.


----------



## daemonessaxes

I wear a raiders shirt because Jeff Hostetler has the sickest yardage ever.


----------



## Hollowway

daemonessaxes said:


> I wear a raiders shirt because Jeff Hostetler has the sickest yardage ever.


 
Jeff Hostetler needs to be wearing a Daemoness shirt because Dylan has the sickest axes ever!


----------



## Roo

Whitewashed? What effect does that give? Sounds interesting


----------



## technomancer

Roo said:


> Whitewashed? What effect does that give? Sounds interesting



The one most guys on here are always talking about then they mention this is Broderick's Ibanez LACS


----------



## Xaios

^ that's pretty much it. 

Well, not entirely. I just think it would look cooler with white under the blue instead of the natural maple colour. But that's just me.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Roo said:


> It does look great, problem is it looks so great that the two week curing process for the clearcoat is going to be agonizing, so three weeks from now and hopefully it'll be something like ready. Certainly ready for its first gig in Nottingham with Oceanus.


Dude, where are you playing? I'm in Nottingham myself; I'd love to see this beauty in action. 
Gotta say, that inlay is brilliant. I love the way the light shimmers off it. You are most definitely a lucky guy.


----------



## Roo

Okay that is beautiful, really quite stunning in fact...wows.

That said the natural wood highlights in the quilt give it a great character, not sure I'd want the whitewashed effect for that reason.


Saturday, 31 July 2010
19:30 - 23:00
The Old Angel
Stoney Street

That be where the gig is, get along and come join me for some 7 string based banter son! It would be great to meet you. Oceanus is us!


----------



## GTR0B

Roo, she looks beautiful! Much jealousy ensues.

I just looked up Oceanus and found a band from the States. Got a link to a myspace or official page? Would love to come along to the gig but I simply don't have the transport.

Carvin returns with the Q-tuners installed today......I'M SO FREAKIN' EXCITED.

All this time of not having the money. And, my ENGL's fixed 

All's well, how about you mate? You doing alright?


----------



## Tawm

Roo said:


> Okay that is beautiful, really quite stunning in fact...wows.
> 
> That said the natural wood highlights in the quilt give it a great character, not sure I'd want the whitewashed effect for that reason.
> 
> 
> Saturday, 31 July 2010
> 19:30 - 23:00
> The Old Angel
> Stoney Street
> 
> That be where the gig is, get along and come join me for some 7 string based banter son! It would be great to meet you. Oceanus is us!



/adds to calender


----------



## TheSilentWater

Roo said:


> Okay that is beautiful, really quite stunning in fact...wows.
> 
> That said the natural wood highlights in the quilt give it a great character, not sure I'd want the whitewashed effect for that reason.
> 
> 
> Saturday, 31 July 2010
> 19:30 - 23:00
> The Old Angel
> Stoney Street
> 
> That be where the gig is, get along and come join me for some 7 string based banter son! It would be great to meet you. Oceanus is us!


Gotta love the Old Angel. I'll definitley be up for it, man, first gig of the summer holidays for me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roo

Oceanus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thats us be be warned we are midway through a proper website design and album recording so the myspade page is not much to go by. Check out Frozen Fog Horns for a good idea of our sound. Not sure what else is on there as myspade fails on my computer. But most of it is just bare bones cubase recordings, most of them lacking the other half of the riffs/dynamics etc.

Note this, as modeled by Oceanus' Keys player Michael ( also hoping for Daemoness goodies one day )







It is super tasty. It hasn't come out by the headstock is also beautifully bursted as well.
I love Dylan


----------



## Roo

Thanks so much for the support as well, if you guys could get along that would be just so sweet! More fans the better! We're also playing Bristol soon too. 

In fact come and join me for 7 string based discussions between bands and we shall drink whiskey as that is what should always be done!

@ESPlayer - THEY'RE IN!?! Get some clips up soon lad, I'm dying to hear them!


----------



## Freestyler8

Dude that's friggen awesome! 

What other kinda stuff is Dylan working on at the moment? I can't get enough pictures of his guitars!


----------



## technomancer

That color is awesome, and is going to look amazing with the inlay


----------



## Roo

Well he's finishing up on Mine and Adam's, soon to start Adam's pink (to quote Dylan "Pink and tight, like it's prom night") 6 string and another 6 for someone. After that who knows. I fear that a waiting list will occur soon, and I will want a 6er sometime!

Any ideas for how to continue with the awesome water theme? I have a lot of pencil/charcoal studies I did a while back (where the original idea for the ripple came from) of water droplets on a window and other things, but i want some inspiration. May have to go back to drawing water again!


----------



## jsousa

Dylan basically is a luthier genius


----------



## Dopey Trout

Have a full fretboard inlay with droplets running down as position markers?

Should add that this looks amazing and is seriously bumping up my GAS for a good quality 7, and Daemonesses particularly. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Freestyler8

Roo said:


> Well he's finishing up on Mine and Adam's, soon to start Adam's pink (to quote Dylan "Pink and tight, like it's prom night") 6 string and another 6 for someone. After that who knows. I fear that a waiting list will occur soon, and I will want a 6er sometime!


 
Hopefully after that can come mine, but I'm still waiting to hear back with a quote.


----------



## Roo

Just to ease the wait (I've been out on the farm working so not seen Dylan for 3 weeks now!)

Here is my most recent NGD where we ask the question: Has Roo really gone to the dark side of 8 strings?

Find out more here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ed-the-league-of-8-stringers.html#post2068934


----------



## Roo

Updates!

Clearcoat hanging completed, time for hardware next! Couple of pics I snapped while there:
















Here's the control layout I'm going for







Also couldn't help but notice this 6 being made for someone:











Hawt


----------



## jbcrazy

That redwood burl 6 would be mine. O_O What the heck is that blue thing that's about to smash my guitar?!!!

Hahaha.

I love the blue quilt piezo monster you have going Roo. Can't wait to see Dylan complete it.


----------



## scherzo1928

ah ha! had been wanting to see the sides/back with some sort of finishing on it. Can we get some pics of the back btw?


----------



## technomancer

That's looking pretty sweet 

That redwood burl top looks like it's going to be fantastic as well


----------



## Roo

Sweet man, it looks sick! The pictures don't do it justice but the burl is freaking awesome, its all swooshy and swirly woooo weee woooooo......safe

Can't get in for a while as am moving house today, but when I can I'll get some pictures of the back. The natural figuring on the spalt is slightly flamed so it looks astounding, I like it as much as I like the top!


----------



## leandroab

IIII WAAANT OOONEEEE!!!!


----------



## Xaios

Okay, NOW I'm a believer in the paint job. I thought you had been going for something different, but now that I see it, thumbs up.


----------



## shogunate

First things first: Roo, I swear to Christ/Allah/Buddha/Apam Napat/Lucifier/alternative-religious-figure-o-choice, you are Pinky embodied in human form and I bow before your narfness  I'm subscribing to any thread or post you touch when I need a laugh 

That guitar is a testament to how all quilted maple SHOULD look, and has convinced me thoroughly to get daemoness to get me a quote on a custom idea I've been shopping around. My problems are lying in my wood choices (not that unusual, but multiple custom shops said they wouldn't do a guitar with what I want ) but now I definitely see that he has an eye for the choicest of woods  fuckyah.

That guitar literally looks like fucking water, I'm definitely glad you're getting exactly what you were looking for. Not blue quilted maple, but a chunk of tonewater with some BKPs and strings  fuck...... :applauds:


----------



## Sullen

Roo said:


> Oceanus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Thats us be be warned we are midway through a proper website design and album recording so the myspade page is not much to go by. Check out Frozen Fog Horns for a good idea of our sound. Not sure what else is on there as myspade fails on my computer. But most of it is just bare bones cubase recordings, most of them lacking the other half of the riffs/dynamics etc.
> 
> Note this, as modeled by Oceanus' Keys player Michael ( also hoping for Daemoness goodies one day )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is super tasty. It hasn't come out by the headstock is also beautifully bursted as well.
> I love Dylan


Love the shirt!!!


----------



## Roo

I super apologize to all of you about my lack of contact recently, I moved out, then moved in, and have had no internet installed as of yet, and now I'm moving out again, so won't be able to talk for ages!

BUT......



Its done, complete. I've gigged it twice, its awesome. Signed off, photographed and done. Head over to the sevenstring guitars section to see my tasty ass NGD. Nolly's has so far caused the loss of "Gallons of sperm" as quoted from Dylan, over its tastiness. So hopefully this one will garner similar results.
Enjoy them my lovely chickens


----------

